# Metric Acme Tap



## terry_g (Mar 20, 2021)

I found a picture I took of a 12mm x 2.5 tap I made.
I needed to make a new cross feed nut for my metric SouthBend lathe.
Its made from W1 drill rod and hardened and tempered. It took a lot force to 
cut the threads, you can see the twist it developed.


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 20, 2021)

Wow, rather amazing (and lucky) that it twisted and didn’t break.


----------

